# Tennis ball went down PVC tubing for furnace vent.



## Appleton (Sep 1, 2012)

My son was throwing a ball against the house & it went in/down the PVC vent. What should we do? Can we disconnect a joint to find the ball? Do we need to call our furnace/AC company? My husband thinks it went down the fresh air intake tube.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Appleton said:


> My son was throwing a ball against the house & it went in/down the PVC vent. What should we do? Can we disconnect a joint to find the ball? Do we need to call our furnace/AC company? My husband thinks it went down the fresh air intake tube.


 if installed right those lines slope towards furnace....don't know what fittings were used or if ball will go through them..... ..look in line with light ..if you can'tsee ball ..call furnace company...


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Guessing it has to be a 3" vent for a tennis ball to fit in. Should have rolled all the way to the furnace. Disassemble the pipe at the furnace and check. If it's not there run a snake through the pipe to push it out.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Call the yankees or cubs and get him signed up if he can accidently hit a ball down that pipe! :laughing:
If the ball made it down towards the furnace chances are the pipe comes out of furnace as a 2" then transituions to a 3" pipe,id start looking towards the transition area first.
Id see if the pipe will come off furnace easy enough,you might need to cut the pipe just above furnace to remove it then use a fernco or no hub coupling to join it back together.
and Id also install a 90 degree fitting on outside of house where pipe comes out :laughing:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try sucking it out with a shop vac


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

DannyT said:


> try sucking it out with a shop vac


 Unless it fits in the pipe pretty closely and youve got a really big shop vac Im not sure that would work


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

borrow a electrical snake from somebody and attack it from the furnace end ,even a lenght of soild wire can't be that tight will roll back out...


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

i removed a tennis ball from a 2 in flue. homeowners kid seen a pipe
and stuck the ball in. was only in a few inches as it was a little tight.
i took fitting off of furnace and used nitrogyn and shot it out. if 3in.
you might be able to use compress air or the exhaust of the shop vac.


----------

